# of the Noldolantë



## redline2200 (Dec 4, 2003)

Does anyone know where i can fine a copy or read the _Noldolantë_ ? It is the tale spoken of in the Sil in which the first kinslaying at Alqualondë takes place. I am intrigued by the story and would like to read more than what is just in the Sil. Any help?


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 5, 2003)

Sadly, Tolkien never wrote a version of the Nodolante.


----------



## redline2200 (Dec 6, 2003)

well.....that is grand


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Dec 8, 2003)

You can, however, read more about the flight of the Noldor in several places:

HoMe I contains the earliest version - one which, however (as with all the Lost Tales material) is different in many respects from the later versions.

HoMe III has about the first hundred and fifty lines of what would have been a full alliterative lay of the flight of the Noldor. Again, this is an early version, though.

HoMe X contains a slightly more detailed version of the "Darkening of Valinor" chapter and of the first parts of "The Flight of the Noldor".

HoMe XII includes "The Shibboleth of Feanor" which, though not a narrative, has some interesting notes on the Flight of the Noldor.

Unfinished Tales includes some outlines and plans for changes with regard to Galadriel's role in these events.


----------

